# Where would you want to live if you moved out of state?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was born and raised in Oklahoma... but I ALWAYS wanted to visit California. I went there summer 07... and came home and met my boyfriend who was born in cali and moved to Okla as a kid. He still has family there. I want to move out there so bad! But it's sooo expensive... I'll just be... california dreamin' The main reason I want to live there is I love the ocean. I could sit on a beach all day and just watch the waves and listen to the noises... it's so soothing. I hope we can go back in a few years and visit his family.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

the only reason Im staying in Oklahoma is to help the family business and because we bought a house, bad a$$ house that would cost more anywhere else...... I'd have to say I'd just go down south to my home, Texas


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would settle for living in a "beach" texas town... The first visit I had to the ocean was courpus christi it was a lot of fun.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

That's the dirtiest beach ive ever seen LOL... Im not much for water tho.. LOl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My area isn't that expensive we pay $550 for a 3 bedroom with a huge front and back yard. I don't know if I'd move outta state but I'd love to be closer to the ocean too. Rite now I'm about 2 hours away from the ocean but the Sac. river runs through my town and we have a few great barks with beaches.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

To hell with Commifornia .. this place isnt all its cracked out to be... 

i would want to move somewhere that there isnt a smog law.. so i can do whatever i want to my cars .. plus, everyone here is in a hurry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> To hell with Commifornia .. this place isnt all its cracked out to be...
> 
> i would want to move somewhere that there isnt a smog law.. so i can do whatever i want to my cars .. plus, everyone here is in a hurry


That's why we moved up north. My area is pretty kick back it's a small town so we don't have the rush of the city.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Oklahoma or Texas.....hunters paradise


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i would like to live in Missuorri or Oklohoma


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

montana or wyoming.Someplace with alot of open land.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> That's the dirtiest beach ive ever seen LOL... Im not much for water tho.. LOl


We went to Mustang Island.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> My area isn't that expensive we pay $550 for a 3 bedroom with a huge front and back yard. I don't know if I'd move outta state but I'd love to be closer to the ocean too. Rite now I'm about 2 hours away from the ocean but the Sac. river runs through my town and we have a few great barks with beaches.


Ok thats it! I'm fixin to be your new neighbor!!! hehe What town?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmm hard decision...I'd say FL...Cali or colorado...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd like to live in Texas or Cali, the fiance wants to move to Arizona. we probably won't do any of that, but it's a dream  lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd move to Nevada. I would most likely never move back to California.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

dont think ill ever move out of texas i love it, better beer, better girls lol but seriously its an awesome state lol but im very biased (sp?)

maybe cali one day or florida


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ok thats it! I'm fixin to be your new neighbor!!! hehe What town?


Yea that would be awesome :welcome: I'm just a little north of Chico.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i want to move to cali.
any good spots anyone?!?!?!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

im in Bakersfield, CA.. its pretty cheap..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

just north or SoCal


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

Id love to get the hell out of Ny and move down south.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

northern cali, the triangle! best place on earth. get out of this midwest toilet bowl would be great.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

blurzredg4 said:


> dont think ill ever move out of texas i love it, better beer, better girls lol but seriously its an awesome state lol but im very biased (sp?)
> 
> maybe cali one day or florida


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

I agree!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

As much as I complain about Florida, I couldn't live anywhere else. 

The diversity, Sun, the beach, the food & of course all the theme parks... You only have to worry about hurricanes once a year & very rarely does it hit harshly with a good forewarning you should get your hiney out harms way. Other than that the weather's pretty darn awesome year round.

True some of the ppl are bung-holios & read in an article on aol news Miami is the #1 rudest city in America... But hey I'm only 15 minutes away from the clearest crystal blue ocean & yummy food ... Cuban Food is sooo good


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> northern cali, the triangle! best place on earth. get out of this midwest toilet bowl would be great.


:woof::woof: Woo Hoo Northern CA I love it here.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

There really is no place that I would want to live other than here in Florida. Ive lived here my life and have seen most of the country but if anywhere other than here would have to be Alaska. I went on a 7 day cruise to Alaska about 4 years ago and I loved it there. I wouldnt mind living in Vegas but I think that would get old after awhile just like here in Tampa. When people come to visit they love it here because there is so much to do. But when you live here it all gets boring.

I would really really really love to move out of the country tho. I would love to live somewhere in Europe. The electro scene there is huge and I'm a hardcore house/trance fan. But my dream is to live in Japan. I love their culture and also all the cars over there. Im also a deep down nerd and love how they are so advanced in technology


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

i really wanna move down to north carolina...NY is starting to get old!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> There really is no place that I would want to live other than here in Florida. Ive lived here my life and have seen most of the country but if anywhere other than here would have to be Alaska. I went on a 7 day cruise to Alaska about 4 years ago and I loved it there. I wouldnt mind living in Vegas but I think that would get old after awhile just like here in Tampa. When people come to visit they love it here because there is so much to do. But when you live here it all gets boring.
> 
> I would really really really love to move out of the country tho. I would love to live somewhere in Europe. The electro scene there is huge and I'm a hardcore house/trance fan. But my dream is to live in Japan. I love their culture and also all the cars over there. Im also a deep down nerd and love how they are so advanced in technology


My best friend moved out to Vegas for her job, it got old real quick for her & the dry air drove her bananas... My husbands been to Europe for work, France he wasn't a fan of but really liked Germany & Belgium.

I lived in New Hampshire & Maine for a bit while my stepdad was in the military & have family in GA... Having the wilderness space is nice but at the end of the day FL's home, for me


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've always kind of wanted to be near the mountains. Like Colorado or something. I saw the Montana scene in My Sister's Keeper, and I was thinking I could totally live somewhere like that. I don't really know. My MO has always been to stay where I'm at, and the forces of fate just keep moving me along. LOL


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

oregon or Alaska


----------



## ZeusAndCrew (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm 3rd generation Coloradoan. Probably won't ever leave. 

The scenery may be nice here but it does have its downfalls. Many areas are expensive to live and wages don't support it. Its great if you have money but if you don't, well, it can be pretty rough here.
And if the oil and gas companies ever get their way they will be drilling CO to death so it won't be so nice.
If we did go somewhere else it would probably be Utah or maybe a few select areas of AZ. I really don't like AZ for a number of reasons.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

cali, the triangle if in the us, spain or amsterdam over seas.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

los44 said:


> cali, the triangle if in the us, spain or amsterdam over seas.


Oh yea CA is awesome :woof: Born and raised here and never gunna move


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I was born and raised in Oklahoma... but I ALWAYS wanted to visit California. I went there summer 07... and came home and met my boyfriend who was born in cali and moved to Okla as a kid. He still has family there. I want to move out there so bad! But it's sooo expensive... I'll just be... california dreamin' The main reason I want to live there is I love the ocean. I could sit on a beach all day and just watch the waves and listen to the noises... it's so soothing. I hope we can go back in a few years and visit his family.


If I couldn't live where I live now,I'd move to the only other place I've ever been to that I liked and enjoyed,north central Arkansas.I've been to OK,IA,NE too but they wasn't for me,at least not to live there anyway.I couldn't even imagine living in California,I'm sure there are some nice places there but the laws there I couldn't stand.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Maybe Georgia... Even though I don't go to the beach, I don't want to be land locked and not have that option haha. I've always lived within an hour of the beach. I do want to go some where that has actual freaking seasons!


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

BELIZE, or CROATIA........

I live 10 minutes from beach and never go. I guess I dont appreciate how lucky I am LOL


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Southern Missouri/ northern Arkansas. I love Washington,but it rains too much here. 
I've lived in NJ, Georgia, CA, Kansas, and NY. I will never move back to any of those states.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

I would love to move to Georgia or to arkansas anywhere other than here in Indiana.. This State SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!! There's nothing here at all! No scenery, nothing fun to do.. or see period.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

now i am living in montreal (quebec)... but if i got to quit... id go in france or itally, bcause i loved being there for few months .. and guys are pretty XD


----------

